# atitool on xpress200 (integrated gpu)



## ompak5 (Jan 10, 2006)

is atitool works on integrated GPU like the ECS rs482 xpress chipset? coz ive DL the new version and install on my rig but it did not work, windows shutdown the application due to error?


----------

